# Can not shutdown FreeBSD 12.0 r323985 on ARM raspberry pi



## AliEbrahimi (Oct 20, 2017)

I just installed FreeBSD on raspberry pi 2. It kept giving me this:

```
checksum failed: cg 19, cgp: 0x0 != bp: 0x61de29e7
```
I found _this_ page relevant but then I realized that there is no `head` subfolder under `root /`. Additionally I'm not able to shutdown the system by running the command. 
	
	



```
shutdown -p now
```
 It just output these waiting to reboot!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Any help?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2017)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 20, 2017)

Why would you use -CURRENT when there is FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE image available?
You are experiencing the debugging features of a test build.
If you need to run -CURRENT then you want to recompile with GENERIC-NODEBUG kernel.


----------



## AliEbrahimi (Oct 20, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> Why would you use -CURRENT when there is FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE image available?
> You are experiencing the debugging features of a test build.
> If you need to run -CURRENT then you want to recompile with GENERIC-NODEBUG kernel.


I installed FreeBsd-11.1-stable and still unable to shut it down. The same output as above. Why on earth is that?!!


----------



## paw (Oct 22, 2017)

Hey,

Getting the same issue here, trying to use 12current within bhyve with UFS


```
FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT #0 r323985: Mon Sep 25 17:43:19 UTC 2017     root@releng3.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
$ su
Password:
Oct 22 23:18:02 su: paw to root on /dev/ttyu0
root@porterbass:/usr/home/paw # pkg update
The package management tool is not yet installed on your system.
Do you want to fetch and install it now? [y/N]: y
Bootstrapping pkg from pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest, please wait...
Verifying signature with trusted certificate pkg.freebsd.org.2013102301... done
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
Installing pkg-1.10.1...
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
Extracting pkg-1.10.1: 100%
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
pkg: Repository FreeBSD load error: access repo file(/var/db/pkg/repo-FreeBSD.sqlite) failed: No such file or directory
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    944 B   0.9kB/s    00:01
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB   6.1MB/s    00:01
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
Processing entries:   0%checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 26882 packages processed.
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
All repositories are up to date.
```
It also appears to happen when you *the package manager
edit: *during installation packages too, I think it may be due to UFS


```
Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/12] Fetching apache24-2.4.27_1.txz: 100%    5 MiB   5.1MB/s    00:01
[2/12] Fetching libnghttp2-1.26.0.txz: 100%  107 KiB 109.4kB/s    00:01
[3/12] Fetching libxml2-2.9.4.txz: 100%  815 KiB 834.6kB/s    00:01
[4/12] Fetching expat-2.2.1.txz: 100%  110 KiB 112.4kB/s    00:01
[5/12] Fetching perl5-5.24.3.txz: 100%   13 MiB  14.0MB/s    00:01
[6/12] Fetching pcre-8.40_1.txz: 100%    1 MiB   1.2MB/s    00:01
[7/12] Fetching apr-1.6.2.1.6.0.txz: 100%  452 KiB 462.8kB/s    00:01
[8/12] Fetching gdbm-1.13_1.txz: 100%  151 KiB 154.9kB/s    00:01
[9/12] Fetching indexinfo-0.2.6.txz: 100%    5 KiB   5.3kB/s    00:01
[10/12] Fetching readline-7.0.3.txz: 100%  334 KiB 341.9kB/s    00:01
[11/12] Fetching gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1_1.txz: 100%  150 KiB 153.3kB/s    00:01
[12/12] Fetching db5-5.3.28_6.txz: 100%   12 MiB   6.4MB/s    00:02
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
[1/12] Installing indexinfo-0.2.6...
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
[1/12] Extracting indexinfo-0.2.6: 100%
[2/12] Installing readline-7.0.3...
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
[2/12] Extracting readline-7.0.3: 100%
[3/12] Installing gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1_1...
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
[3/12] Extracting gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1_1: 100%
[4/12] Installing expat-2.2.1...
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
[4/12] Extracting expat-2.2.1: lock order reversal:
 1st 0xfffff80063212d50 ufs (ufs) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_subr.c:2606
 2nd 0xfffffe00f63272c0 bufwait (bufwait) @ /usr/src/sys/ufs/ffs/ffs_vnops.c:280
 3rd 0xfffff800631d05f0 ufs (ufs) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_subr.c:2606
stack backtrace:
#0 0xffffffff80ac91b3 at witness_debugger+0x73
#1 0xffffffff80 46%ac9032 at witness_checkorder+0xe02
#2 0xffffffff80a3d193 at __lockmgr_args+0x883
#3 0xffffffff80d427f5 at ffs_lock+0xa5
#4 0xffffffff81071a00 at VOP_LOCK1_APV+0xe0
#5 0xffffffff80b42326 at _vn_lock+0x66
#6 0xffffffff80b30e12 at vget+0x82
#7 0xffffffff80b22c51 at vfs_hash_get+0xd1
#8 0xffffffff80d3e4bf at ffs_vgetf+0x3f
#9 0xffffffff80d3421f at softdep_sync_buf+0x54f
#10 0xffffffff80d43654 at ffs_syncvnode+0x324
#11 0xffffffff80d19a28 at ffs_truncate+0x6f8
#12 0xffffffff80d4ab1d at ufs_direnter+0x61d
#13 0xffffffff80d53b53 at ufs_makeinode+0x613
#14 0xffffffff80d4f834 at ufs_create+0x34
#15 0xffffffff8106f2fa at VOP_CREATE_APV+0xda
#16 0xffffffff80b41c2d at vn_open_cred+0x2ad
#17 0xffffffff80b3a5a2 at kern_openat+0x212
[4/12] Extracting expat-2.2.1: 100%
[5/12] Installing gdbm-1.13_1...
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
[5/12] Extracting gdbm-1.13_1: 100%
[6/12] Installing db5-5.3.28_6...
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
[6/12] Extracting db5-5.3.28_6:   6%lock order reversal:
 1st 0xfffffe00f62fb4c0 bufwait (bufwait) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_bio.c:3553
 2nd 0xfffff8000465ba00 dirhash (dirhash) @ /usr/src/sys/ufs/ufs/ufs_dirhash.c:281
stack backtrace:
#0 0xffffffff80ac91b3 at witness_debugger+0x73
#1 0xffffffff80ac9032 at witness_checkorder+0xe02
#2 0xffffffff80a6ea68 at _sx_xlock+0x68
#3 0xffffffff80d47acd at ufsdirhash_add+0x3d
#4 0xffffffff80d4a959 at ufs_direnter+0x459
#5 0xffffffff80d53b53 at ufs_makeinode+0x613
#6 0xffffffff80d4f834 at ufs_create+0x34
#7 0xffffffff8106f2fa at VOP_CREATE_APV+0xda
#8 0xffffffff80b41c2d at vn_open_cred+0x2ad
#9 0xffffffff80b3a5a2 at kern_openat+0x212
#10 0xffffffff80ef4a5b at amd64_syscall+0x79b
#11 0xffffffff80ed2c0b at Xfast_syscall+0xfb
[6/12] Extracting db5-5.3.28_6: 100%
[7/12] Installing libnghttp2-1.26.0...
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
[7/12] Extracting libnghttp2-1.26.0: 100%
[8/12] Installing libxml2-2.9.4...
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
[8/12] Extracting libxml2-2.9.4: 100%
[9/12] Installing perl5-5.24.3...
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
[9/12] Extracting perl5-5.24.3: 100%
[10/12] Installing pcre-8.40_1...
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
[10/12] Extracting pcre-8.40_1: 100%
[11/12] Installing apr-1.6.2.1.6.0...
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
[11/12] Extracting apr-1.6.2.1.6.0: 100%
[12/12] Installing apache24-2.4.27_1...
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
===> Creating groups.
Using existing group 'www'.
===> Creating users
Using existing user 'www'.
Extracting apache24-2.4.27_1: 100%
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
checksum failed: cg 22, cgp: 0x7866831c != bp: 0xee639a9d
Message from perl5-5.24.3:
The /usr/bin/perl symlink has been removed starting with Perl 5.20.
```


----------



## paw (Oct 22, 2017)

same with *12-current r323985*


----------



## eldaemon (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm seeing this message on certain SD cards and not others.

Raspberry Pi 2 and Beaglebone Beagleboard.

One thing I notice is the growfs is super fast on the card that gives the checksum failed message, the other is slow.

I wonder if this is some bizarre hardware optimization. I checked a sha256sum of a large file and it was correct after being written.


----------



## trev (Apr 14, 2020)

AliEbrahimi said:


> Additionally I'm not able to shutdown the system by running the command. `shutdown -p now` It just output these waiting to reboot!



The RPi has no hardware support to turn off the power, short of pulling the plug which is safe to do once the system has HALTed.


----------

